# Zu wenig Geld oder doch Musik?



## Grüne Brille (18. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Stars, die ihr Comeback feiern (naja, manche möchten das und scheitern kläglich, aber egal).
Doch in letzter Zeit kommt es mir so vor, als höre es gar nicht auf. 

Anfang des Jahres oder Mitte(?) waren a-ha wieder da. Nun ist die Werbung voll von Joe Cocker, OMD, Ace of Base, Kim Wilde, etc. 
Irre ich mich, oder ist das diesmal schon ziemlich viel auf einmal und sehr ungewöhnlich?
Brauchen die alle wieder Geld, oder gehts teilweise wirklich um Musik?

Was denkt ihr?


----------

